
Anata No Warehouse (Creepiest Arcade in Japan) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AFiLQ-Yhig
======
gaspoweredcat
visited here a while back, amazing place, not only is it worth seeing for the
decor and rarer vintage arcade machines its also cheaper than most arcades

